# [Wet Thumb Forum]-90G Plant Farm



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Though I've had the tank running for three years, the plants are all new additions within the last 3 months. Since that time, I've changed to MH HWI pendants, EI method, and dosing with GW PPMD. The results are just remarkable. I'm just growing these plants up so I can start aquascaping. I've got more coming soon. I'll be replacing and pruning back a couple grouping to make room. The foreground is Proserpinacus with a Lobelia substructure. This is short term. I got 5 measley looking stems a month ago and this is the result. I'll be back around 9pm tonight. The picture quality is ok, I'm still experimenting with manual shutter speeds and apetures.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

So, you're saying that's not an aquascape







? Looks pretty darned good to me. Perhaps a little pruning here and there. But, that's a heck of a start!!

Well done!!
Brian.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i agree with bss, that is nice looking as-is.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I really like the looks of this tank too! Most people will use green colors to set off a splash of red. BUT in this tank I really like how you have used reds to set off the green. I wouldn't do much to this tank until it fully matures then I would get a bunch of pics. This is a tank to keep a record of.

Hawk


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Beautiful tank, I really like the look of the aquascape as is, it will be nice to watch you develop this.
Keep posting pics.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the great comments. Here's a close-up of the center. Since taking this picture, I've hacked the L. repens on the far left to about half. I need to make room for plants that are coming from an aquabid win and the repens was just to take up empty space until I got something else. I think I will keep it in this arrangement for a while. The Mermaid weed in the front will eventually be allowed to "grow up" and I'll have to find a place for it. I will be adding the following: R. macrandra (Green), L. inclinata (Green), M. matogrossense, H. micranthemoides and E. diversifolia. I know these are all green but I want to see what I can grow and what will look good, then I'll make the cut and use only some of them.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Here's some pictures of my filration and lighting for those who are interested. And, yes, I did take things out to take the picture.







I actually cleaned house under there so it was good I did.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

150W each, HQI, 10,000K Metal Halides. And, yes, those are Mbuna; three orange and one blue.


----------

